# Another mod successful



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Looks better than the cheap grey plastic standard in most cruze, though not really my color. Think I will keep the chrome trim that came with the RS package and LTZ models.

Didn't you say you broke some tabs off, if so what did you do to fix? Also why start a whole new thread when you could have just posted your photos on one of the many current interior mod threads?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Looks better than the cheap grey plastic standard in most cruze, though not really my color. Think I will keep the chrome trim that came with the RS package and LTZ models.
> 
> Didn't you say you broke some tabs off, if so what did you do to fix? Also why start a whole new thread when you could have just posted your photos on one of the many current interior mod threads?


Yea I broke a couple tabs. They were ones that didn't look like they did anything so I just kept this one and re painted it. I stripped the paint off it with acetone from the first time and want and bought a new can of paint Bec it sprayed out in globs even after I shook the can for 5 minutes. This can was a lot better. Then after it was painted I clear coated it. I only started a new thread Bec I didn't realize I had an interior mods thread lol.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Are you making any money at your chosen Profession yet?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

brian v said:


> Are you making any money at your chosen Profession yet?


Not at the moment. I will when summer gets here. Spring is a little slow Bec I'm just picking up from a long winter. This is my first year of my business so I'm hoping it kicks off decent lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Im sure those broken tabs served some kind of purpose but if it still snapped back into place and held without any issues even with a couple broken tabs, good.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Im sure those broken tabs served some kind of purpose but if it still snapped back into place and held without any issues even with a couple broken tabs, good.


LOL theres always going to be an extra screw or 2 left over when you take something apart and reassemble it. As long as it's nothing that is mechanically requiring the screws he shuld be fine. 

Dud you also do the upper and lower silver center stack pieces?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, now you got me staring at my silver rings that I never paid any attention to before and wondering what color I would choose. Some marketing guy at GM must like silver.

Maybe good for us, they didn't choose gold, my wife doesn't like gold, our wedding ring set is platinum. Pointed this out to her, she likes the silver so goes along with that marketing guy. But like me, really never paid much attention to them.

Got me looking at the AC vents, a chrome ring where the others are kind of a flat painted silver. So wondering why these rings aren't chrome. Well, plastic chrome.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NickD said:


> Ha, now you got me staring at my silver rings that I never paid any attention to before and wondering what color I would choose. Some marketing guy at GM must like silver.
> 
> Maybe good for us, they didn't choose gold, my wife doesn't like gold, our wedding ring set is platinum. Pointed this out to her, she likes the silver so goes along with that marketing guy. But like me, really never paid much attention to them.
> 
> Got me looking at the AC vents, a chrome ring where the others are kind of a flat painted silver. So wondering why these rings aren't chrome. Well, plastic chrome.


RS and Diesel makes the silver rings chrome... Not sure if LTZ non RS got it too with the diamonf weave instead of silver up and lower center stack pieces.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Not at the moment. I will when summer gets here. Spring is a little slow Bec I'm just picking up from a long winter. This is my first year of my business so I'm hoping it kicks off decent lol
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


what do you do?


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Have you already done, or are you thinking of doing the rest of the interior the same color? The speaker rings, center console trim, and (if auto) shifter knob? Could look mighty sweet if it all color matched.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

cdb09007 said:


> Have you already done, or are you thinking of doing the rest of the interior the same color? The speaker rings, center console trim, and (if auto) shifter knob? Could look mighty sweet if it all color matched.


Well I did try the speaker rings, and the trim around the shifter and the paint just ran off of it. Luckily I had an extra trim piece around the shifter laying around when I went and bought a new one all over a little chip in it. The speaker ring wasn't so lucky on. I ruined one speaker ring. I have an extra one, buts its silver, and mine are black. So now I have to get another speaker ring. I might paint those little covers inside the door handle bowl bezel. They are the ones the snap into a pocket on each door handle on the inside. You might know what ones im talking about. The one thing I painted yesterday came out perfect, Idk what I was doing wrong when I went to paint those speaker rings and the shifter trim. Maybe I might have to have APcruze do em lol.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Well I did try the speaker rings, and the trim around the shifter and the paint just ran off of it.


Get Adhesion Prompter


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Dragonsys said:


> Get Adhesion Prompter


Is this something that helps it stick and not run off?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

This is my next item I'm painting. This is the easy part to come out. I'm not too excited about taking that other piece out around the radio. I still don't know how others have gotten them out after I've tried a few times. I got my paint and part ready to go. I need to sand it down with 300 grit sanding paper first so the paint will stick. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Forgot to attach the photo. It was painted already but the paint ran and it looked like **** so I stripped it off with acetone and I'm getting ready to redo it. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Why all the blue? It looks good so far though.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Is this something that helps it stick and not run off?


Yes, it is basically a clear primer.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnOZC7Y7sKA

I use the Dupli-Color version, and it has not failed me yet
https://www.duplicolor.com/products/adhesionPromoter/


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> Why all the blue? It looks good so far though.


I figured the interior needed something better than silver. Black and silver don't really go together. Atleast not in my opinion. I can't wait to have the blue look front and center lol. I'm afraid I'll break one of the tabs or something taking that other trim piece off.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I'm afraid I'll break one of the tabs or something taking that other trim piece off.


What are you using to remove the trim? I have a small putty knife, it works well due to being thin and flexable, but the best would be a set of trim tools, which you can pick up at most tool stores (like Harbor Freight) for less than $10 (plastic) or around $15 for a metal set.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I figured the interior needed something better than silver. Black and silver don't really go together. Atleast not in my opinion. I can't wait to have the blue look front and center lol. I'm afraid I'll break one of the tabs or something taking that other trim piece off.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Oh I see makes sense then. Well good luck with your modding. Have fun!


Just Cruzin'


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

When we did mine, we sanded the parts down and then sprayed them. Then again, we used automotive grade paint and sprayed it with my buddy's gun.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Dragonsys said:


> What are you using to remove the trim? I have a small putty knife, it works well due to being thin and flexable, but the best would be a set of trim tools, which you can pick up at most tool stores (like Harbor Freight) for less than $10 (plastic) or around $15 for a metal set.


I've got these plastic trim removal tools that I bought off eBay. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Finally got the shifter trim piece on and painted. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> Oh I see makes sense then. Well good luck with your modding. Have fun!
> 
> 
> Just Cruzin'


I think once all the pieces are painted and re installed, people will have a much better opinion. My neighbors that have cruze's came over to see what I was painting and I told them, and they actually got to see my shifter trim piece go in just a bit ago and she thought it looked good. I do too.


----------

